
Physicist Lawrence Krauss Faces Allegations of Sexual Misconduct - dsr12
https://www.buzzfeed.com/peteraldhous/lawrence-krauss-sexual-harassment-allegations?utm_term=.oa2LM2zRN#.njZ3lb1me
======
ghostbrainalpha
It's a shame this guy turned out to be another predator.

But for the sake of interesting conversation... I have to say that its hard
not to notice the seeming correlation between extreme attractiveness and
sexual aggressiveness. You can definitely find individual examples of
attractive guys who also exhibit this behavior (Matt Lauer, Kobe Bryant), but
the distribution seems lopsided to me.

I wonder if ugly men consider the 'appropriate' amount of sexual assertiveness
to be higher than what society deems acceptable, because that is what is
required for them to find regular companionship.

